# Descriptive Ctf Roleplay? 18+ [Haters will be ignored]



## Angeluru (Dec 12, 2016)

Is anyone willing to do a Ctf roleplay? I am not explaining it and will only accept one person who knows what it is, isn't sloppy on their description and is respectful.

Minors will be rejected regardless, I will not be explaining this to anyone who does not know what it is.


----------



## Ririshushriri (May 10, 2017)

I'm 18 and totally into this


----------



## Honey Lavender; (May 10, 2017)

Well, it's hard for anyone who's considering the possibility of trying anything new to decide if it's something they wanna try if they don't know what it is, don't you think?


----------



## Yvvki (May 10, 2017)

I am well over 18 and even I don't understand what the abbreviation means...sooooo. There's that.


----------



## OrcKing (May 10, 2017)

Well I tried looking it up what a Ctf roleplay is. It is apprently Capture The Flag. Could be something else.


----------



## Yvvki (May 10, 2017)

OrcKing said:


> Well I tried looking it up what a Ctf roleplay is. It is apprently Capture The Flag. Could be something else.


I'm not sure if that's what Angel wants. XP
If it's +18 it's most likely something a lot more mature.


----------



## Angeluru (May 28, 2017)

Your are all quite insightful, and yes it is quite mature. It's also somewhat embarrassing to explain and since I can't keep minors from this request I don't want to describe it publicly, it'd be like describing umm, very kinky stuff to a 10 year old. It'd be wrong to describe it where that age group can see it.


----------



## Angeluru (May 28, 2017)

Ririshushriri said:


> I'm 18 and totally into this


And does that mean your interested?


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 13, 2017)

What sort of CTF are you into? I've found two types:
Full: A person becomes someone else's you know what (I would say it but apparently it might be a spoiler, if I can say it I will)
Partial: different parts of the body become it (I can PM you refs)


----------

